# HS80 light... Can I add a stator?



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

Seen plenty of posts about adding lights if the rig already has a charge stator but can I add a stator? I've seen some people mention HS80's with starters so if I got a stator ordered from one of these could I add it to mine?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The HS80 has a 120V plug-in starter. You need to check whether your flywheel has the internal magnets to make lamp coils work. Two types of 12V lamp coils are available: 12v –15w, 12v –25w. Two 25W coils can be installed in parallel to provide 12V-50W, if no charging coils are applied. Use parallel connector (No. 32105-ZE1-000) to connect two coils in parallel. There is also a full 50W kit: 31510-ZE2-P31


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Does it have a GX270 on it ??


http://www.nrracing.com/product-p/31630-ze2-842.htm
.


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll wait till this winter is through before taking apart the blower to check for the magnets or add any but I believe mine is the GX240. So from what I see from the part numbers mentioned a coil from the 828 will fit because they have the same engine?


----------



## Jmfeyen (Oct 16, 2019)

*Any update on flywheel or coils?*

Hello,
I also have a Honda HS80. I too am investigating adding charge coils to power LED lights. The problem is the flywheel only has 2 magnets. According the the website that sells the 12v 50watt coils (Coil, Charging, 12V/50W, GX120 to GX200, Genuine Honda), these coils require a 3 pole (magnet) flywheel. They sell such a flywheel (Flywheel, GX160 & GX200, 25/50 Watt, Charging, Electric Start : Genuine Honda) but it costs over $100 and adds 5 degrees of timing. I dont want to spend nearly $200 on the coils and a new flywheel plus I wouldn’t know how to compensate for the addition of 5 degrees of timing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

griff_pat said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I'll wait till this winter is through before taking apart the blower to check for the magnets or add any but I believe mine is the GX240. So from what I see from the part numbers mentioned a coil from the 828 will fit because they have the same engine?


You can also attach battery operated LED lamps onto the control panel. I bought some work LED lamps from Costco that have a magnetic back that just sticks on control panel and they are big and bright . I can remove anytime to use them for shop work also. I don't know how to post a link for these. They are about 8 inch by 6 inch.


----------

